# Modified Audi A3 enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I did an enhancement detail on a friends modified Audi A3 ready for Ultimate Dubs show at the telford centre, the car has been modified by Alex to his own ideas and spec 2 of the main modifications being airlift slam series suspension with dual 380 air compressors and 18" Image DM`s 8.5 fronts and 9.5 rears

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guys wooly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Makita rotary polisher
Scholl s17+
3m masking tape
Valet pro PH neutral snowfoam
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibrer towels
Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
AMDetails AMbubbles
Autosmart Tardis
Bilt hamber soft clay bar
Various brushes
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Snow foam gun
Chemical guys 50/50 wax
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite extreme glaze
Rainx
Autosol metal polish

I first got Alex to raise the car up so I could clean the arches the joys of air bag suspension lol, they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth.





































At this point I would like to introduce the guard goose who seemed to take a bit of a liking to me and climbed inside my fleece for a cuddle as I was doing the wheel arches










The car was then given its first coat of snow foam made up of the valet pro PH neutral snowfoam,










Whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and whilst this was still on the car I washed it using AM bubbles which is a new product to me and must say I am really impressed as it gives the water a really slick feel to it which seems to help the mitt just glide across the car and has a cracking fruity smell which is slightly addictive. The car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and I then went round the car with tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer.
































































The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix( 10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. It was at this point Alex suggested moving the car inside one of the barns which his friend uses as a workshop as wind had started to get up. The car was then moved inside and taped up ready for polishing.



















Before I started polishing the car I decided to go round and strat dressing the arches using a new product to me which is Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing, i`m loving the finish this gives and a little seems to go a long way

I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish




































































































A couple of attempts at some 50/50 shots on the bonnet



















I then went round the car and applied a coat of autobrite Extreme glaze using a german applicator pad which was left before being buffed using uber buffing towels.
The car was then given 2 coats of Chemical guys 50/50 wax leaving approx 30min between each coat again buffed using uber buffing towels
Also gave the arches another coat of Blue star A-Z dressing and also used the same product on the tyres. Alloys sealed using Chemical guys Jetseal 109










Exhausts where cleaned up using Autosol metal polish and a microfibre cloth but I forgot to get any photos

Some indoor finished shots as it was getting dark and starting to spit on to rain



















I then asked Alex to air the car out so it sat nice and low ;-)



























































































Now due to family commitments I couldn`t make it down to Shropshire on the Saturday ready to set up for the show so I gave Alex a bottle of chemical guys v7 and some microfibre clothes to take with him to give the car a quick wipe down once inside the hall. Due a late night Saturday and a early start to get down to the show for it opening I was suffering from the redbull shakes so was unable to get any decent shots at the show, so a big thank you to all the guys off various VAG/AUDI forums and also to some of my friends on FB who have kindly given me permission to use there shots from the show.


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks cracking mate.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome job as usual :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work there Mr. B!

Was this the one i seen at the VAG meet? If so this car is seriously pimped and very LOW!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there , had to look twice ,I could've sworn the car wasn't that low in the first pics:lol:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Cracking job mate:thumb:


Brian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

Top job there young butler well done mate


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Nice dude, great work again!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice matey.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work looks loverly mate.


----------



## soulark (May 15, 2011)

stunning car!!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work buddy, looking good!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Stunning work there Mr. B!
> 
> Was this the one i seen at the VAG meet? If so this car is seriously pimped and very LOW!


It is Mal, few more mods done since then matey :argie:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this ya d**k!

I've just spent the last 2 hours on modding sites getting ideas for my A3! (Wife not happy) Love the mods, wheels are not quite to my taste though. I like the fact he stuck with the Sport front bumper rather than going for the s-line like everyone does. I'm not quite sure I can stretch to his suspension spec though


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Thanks for posting this ya d**k!
> 
> I've just spent the last 2 hours on modding sites getting ideas for my A3! (Wife not happy) Love the mods, wheels are not quite to my taste though. I like the fact he stuck with the Sport front bumper rather than going for the s-line like everyone does. I'm not quite sure I can stretch to his suspension spec though


No worries matey always aim to please :lol:

Wheels are ultra rare, this is one of only 2 sets in the uk and the only ones in 5x112 fitment. The suspension is fantastic Alex can lift each corner on its own up to change the wheel without a jack


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

good work, saw this car at UD and it was spotless. there was plenty of cars full of swirls that were on show but this one was swirl free!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

lisaclio said:


> good work, saw this car at UD and it was spotless. there was plenty of cars full of swirls that were on show but this one was swirl free!


Cheers Lisa, there was a couple of marks i noticed under the lights at UD which we will clean up before the next show


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, evenunder the lights its looking good. And wtf were those animals about :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Great work, evenunder the lights its looking good. And wtf were those animals about :lol:


Cheers Matt, the goose was proper mint, it went mental when we went into the barn and wouldn`t let it in.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice
looks very moody in the barn after correction
the red paint really glows

but whos that in the background wills whats he hammering!!!!!!

cracking work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> very nice
> looks very moody in the barn after correction
> the red paint really glows
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve, its Alex shutting the top half of the barn door as the goose kept making attempts to get in with us


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate A3 on air ride looks the nuts. Very nice work


----------



## D4NNYT (May 4, 2011)

like the result,the hard work pays off


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Great Work Mate, i was there myself and saw this fine beast! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome man, gotta love air!
Something I'd love for my car some time!
Great work as always!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

awesome job, i think you should have cleaned the goose it looks a bit dirty !!
I'm just up the road from you, often down hartlepool for work, the new units looking good.


----------

